# Unglaubliche Sammlung singender Stars 56x *Most Wanted Popstars*



## Geldsammler (15 Apr. 2009)

*Geldsammler präsentiert...
Die unglaubliche Sammlung singender Stars*
*
Ich habe euch mal eine ganz besondere Sammlung gepostet.
Hier seht ihr die zurzeit populärsten performenden Superstars aus Amerika!
Ich hoffe, dass meine Idee bisher die erste dieser Sorte ist und euch
die Bilder gefallen, das Zusammenstellen war mit viel Arbeit verbunden.*

*Ashlee Simpson
*












*Ashley Tisdale*














*Avril Lavigne*
















*Christina Aguilera*

















*
Hilary Duff*











*Jessica Simpson*











*Miley Cyrus*





















*Nicole Scherzinger*









*Rihanna*














*Taylor Swift*


















*Vanessa Anne Hudgens*














_Die Bilder stammen von vielen verschiedenen Quellen, daher:
Danke an alle Originalposter!_


----------



## Buterfly (15 Apr. 2009)

Wirklich tolles Posting
deswegen 5 Sterne von mir :thumbup:


----------



## Muli (15 Apr. 2009)

Da kann ich mich meinem Vorredner nur anschliessen und seine Bewertung bestärken :thx:

Klasse Mischung, gerne weiter so :thumbup:


----------



## General (15 Apr. 2009)

Tolle Sammlung 

 Geldsammler


----------



## Shmi (16 Apr. 2009)

Wirklich unglaublich^^ :thx:


----------



## romanderl (20 Apr. 2009)

Super sammlung! du hast es drauf!


----------



## astrosfan (26 Apr. 2009)

Super Sammlung :thumbup:
:thx: für die singenden Stars.


----------



## Soloro (9 Mai 2009)

:thumbup: Vielen Dank,für diese super Bilder!:thumbup:


----------



## Katzun (9 Mai 2009)

:thx:


----------



## fun1 (17 Juni 2009)

Danke für Deine Mühe - "war sicher mit viel Arbeit verbunden",
wunderschöne aktuelle Sammlung
Danke!!!


----------



## black85 (19 Juni 2009)

vielen dank.


----------



## Rolli (27 Juni 2009)

:thx: Wirklich ein Klasse Mix :thx:super1


----------



## Punisher (29 Nov. 2010)

geile Sammlung, danke schön


----------



## Mike150486 (5 Dez. 2010)

Hui, Chrissy Aguilera hat ja ganz schön Muckis bekommen 

Danke für die schöne Sammlung der *Most Wanted Popstars*


----------



## misterright76 (8 Jan. 2011)

Sehr schöner sexy Mix, danke :thumbup:


----------

